# Demonstration



## Muwubu16858 (Aug 7, 2008)

For those interested in seeing two never publicly demonstrated forms before, nows your only chance. My teacher, James Lee(Jung Hwan), will be demonstrating two very high, rarely taught forms at a seminar conducted in the UK. The seminar is by the United Kingdom Tang Soo(Soo Bahk) Do Federation-Moo Duk Kwan, whose Kwan Jang Nim is Lee Kang Uk (Dan Bon 70). The date has changed from Sept 13th to the 10th(3 days earlier). The forms to be demonstrated will be Bae Rin Bba and Goo Ryung Hoo Ah. So for those interested in all those unknown forms, I would find my way there, as there are already over 700 people signed up, and he's closing in for 1000 to be there for the 5 day seminar.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Aug 7, 2008)

WOW!! I'm not too far from ya and would love to go. But military calls first and I'm all the way down in Germany and can't take leave that soon. Take some pics and videos.


----------



## JWLuiza (Aug 12, 2008)

I think the second one is a TSD version of Kurunfa, i'm not sure of the first one. That's really cool.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Aug 12, 2008)

The Goo Ryung Hoo Ah my teacher performs is very different in style from Okinawan Kururunfa, but shares the same name. My teacher learned it from GM Oh Sae Joon in the mid 1970's, and this version is in the same stance throughout the form, Horse Riding Stance. The Okinawan version Has a lot of foot movement and escapes. But I don't know. I've only seen it Twice, and he teaches it at 9th Dan.


----------



## McZ (Aug 13, 2008)

the first one is tsd version of suparinpei i think.


----------



## JWLuiza (Aug 15, 2008)

Muwubu16858 said:


> The Goo Ryung Hoo Ah my teacher performs is very different in style from Okinawan Kururunfa, but shares the same name. My teacher learned it from GM Oh Sae Joon in the mid 1970's, and this version is in the same stance throughout the form, Horse Riding Stance. The Okinawan version Has a lot of foot movement and escapes. But I don't know. I've only seen it Twice, and he teaches it at 9th Dan.



I don't doubt they are substantially different. Sip Pal, the Korean version of Seppai is nowhere near the same. I do LOVE the Okinawan Kurunfa. One of our 3rd did that one for awhile.

Don't suppose there is a chance for video?  Gosh darn it, I hate the whole lack of free exchange of awesomeness


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Aug 21, 2008)

Instructor Sabia,
How have you been?

Like most, I can't make such a trip at this point in time, as it is cost prohibative. Will there be a DVD for purchase following the seminar? If yes, I would like to purchase a copy.

As you know, My instructor was GM C.I. Kim, a direct student of GM Oh Sae Jun. I have never seen or heard these hyung before. I am interested in seeing them.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry, there are no dvds going to be available. I know i am to learn them as the last 2 hyung from my teacher, as they are the top in our style. I know nothing about Bae Rin Bba, except that my teacher says it's not related to Suparimpei from karate, as most people think. We use Suparimpei, too, in our curriculum, and call it by it's Korean name, "Il Baek Yong Pahl." Also, Suparimpei is over 100 movements, and my teacher tells me his Bae Rin Bba is under 50 movements. I've have seen Goo ryung Hoo Ah, and it's also remarkable different from the "kururunfa" of Karate, staying in Horse stance the duration of the form, and containing very powerful breathing and hand techniques, and no kicks. It looked very chinese in technique style, making me think maybe its a chinese version by the same name. But I'm not going to assume such a thing without proof, so I'll wait till I learn it and bring it with me to china someday, and see if I can find something like it? I've also heard somewhere there's a Yabu no Kururunfa, but I don't know how that would have made it down to the Korean Penninsula. About the event, sadly, I wont be there, due to lack of funding on my part, som I also miss out on this event too, bummer!!! However, I do know most the forms on GM Hwang Kee's list, myself. I have learned:

We Ka Ryu
Kicho 1-3
Pyung Ahn 1-5
Bassai Dae, So
Jindo
Oh Ship Sa Bo(Both TSD and Itosu)
Kong Sang Kun Dae, So
Rohai(TSD Version)
Rohai Cho Dan(Itosu)

Ne Ka Ryu
Sam Jun
Jun Jang
Sei Shan(TSD version)
Ship Pahl
Sei Shan(Naha Te)
Sochin(I do both TSD and Aragaki versions)
Saifa
Ship Soo
Naihanji 1-3

I also know many others not listed or used in Moo Duk Kwan, as I also hold rank in Kong Soo Do Jidokwan, which is a mix of Shudokan and Shito Ryu. I probably know more than 50 hyung along with their martial applications.


----------

